# [SOLVED] Right Mouse Click Freezes PC



## hancock13 (Feb 21, 2010)

My laptop started freezing today, whenever I press right mouse click on any file it freezes, and then I need to end task or explorer.exe to "fix" my pc. Right mouse click works on start menu, desktop(NOT desktop icons) and tray icons, but when I press right click for example on My Pictures my pc freezes.
I tried virus scan, registry fix with registry easy and no luck so far.
Laptop config.:
ACER eMachines E525
MS Windows XP Professional SP3
Intel Celeron 2.20 GHz
Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset 256MB
2GB RAM
250GB HDD

Thx in advance.
Peace,
Tommy!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Right Mouse Click Freezes PC*

Hi Hancock13;

Your issue could be a number of things. It would be really nice to see your full system specifications along with the installed drivers and hardware if possible.

If you go this website, download the GSI Parser file and run it on your system.

http://www.getsysteminfo.com/

Download button is towards the middle of the screen at the very top.

Once you have ran the file on your system, it will create a ZIP file. You go back to the site above and upload the file, after it parses, it will open your system information. Copy the URL for us and post it back here in this thread.

If you want to go ahead and run a hard disk test, please provide us with the make and model of the HDD in your system. You can look in DEVICE MANAGER and get it for us.

thanks!


----------



## hancock13 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Right Mouse Click Freezes PC*

Hi dude,

Thanks for really quick answer.
I will try to provide as much information as possible.
*HDD
Toshiba MK2555GSX
*GSI
http://www.getsysteminfo.com/read.php?file=94f8c75514cb2cb3d842dcb5186e4d50


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Right Mouse Click Freezes PC*

Hi and thanks for the update....

Looking at your parser file you may have massive malware problems simply based upon the installed programs listing.

THis machine is used for a lot P2P and Torrent based downloads/uploads, but I don't see any type of Antivirus running on the system.

Go ahead and run the hard disk drive test to make sure that the HDD is not having any issues. The link below will take you to the manufacturer drive testing software:

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm

Scroll to the bottom of the page and download the ISO (CD) version of Drive Fitness Test. Create the CD and boot to it; run the full diagnostics on it.

After you run the test come back and let us know if there are any issues found.

Thanks!


----------



## hancock13 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Right Mouse Click Freezes PC*

Hi
HDD didn't show any issues but I fixed my problem 
I did some searching and found one solution, using ShellExView i disabled "HashCheck Shell Extension" and now my PC is back to normal. Thanks anyway dude for your help, I really appreciate your intentions and time .


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Right Mouse Click Freezes PC*

Thanks for the update!

Please mark this thread as SOLVED using the THREAD TOOLS.

Have fun!


----------

